# Venison Triple Threat... Meatloaf, Armadillo Eggs, and a Fatty



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 19, 2020)

​I recently cooked up a few different meals and since they are all Venison Based I figured I'd lump them into one thread.   


Some quick cliff notes:


The Meatloaf - A friend on another forum planted the idea for trying to make "meatloaf, a bag of chips, and a PBR look fancy".  I had to give it a go.  Plus, I was way overdue for some meatloaf.  

I mixed up some venison with Frito Lays and a decided to make two different loafs.  I am testing two different blends of a garlic heavy rub for a friend so I figured I'd season each loaf with each rub.  I ran these on the smoker @ 250°F until I hit an IT of 165°F.  The venison is actually a home blend of venison and bacon so I had to make sure it got cooked.















Towards the end I made up a Ketchup/Sriracha/Garlic Rub Glaze for the toppings and painted them on.  Lots of garlic in these!

















The obvious deviation came from the gas station I stopped at not having PBR... So I took the liberty of subbing in some Lone Star.  I think it still went well enough with the theme haha.  These meatloafs were really good!  The garlic was front and center but not overwhelming.  I ended up making little sammiches with these the next day too!  I'll be revisiting these again in the future.


Next up is a pretty standard Fatty.  I was craving a venison bacon cheeseburger and then decided to pivot to this to scratch that fatty itch 

One pound of venison covered in some Pepper Jack cheese, some leftover brisket and a touch more rub.










Onto the smoker at 250°F until IT was around 150°F and then cranked the temp up a bit to crisp up the bacon a little in the last moments.



















Fairly straightforward but it hit the spot I was having cravings for.


As many times as I've made jalapeno poppers, I had never done armadillo eggs... I decided to remedy that.

Side note: this little citrus tool that I'm pretty sure a lot of people have that don't know where it actually came from cause I've never bought one but always had one... That tool...  is great for coring jalapenos!  I may be new to this trick but I love it!








Stuffing of Tillamook Shredded Cheese, Cream Cheese, and some BBQ Rub










Peppers stuffed and wrapped in bacon









Dusted with more rub and then onto the smoker @ 250°F until it was around 140°F or so, then cranked up the temp to crisp them up.


















I made up a quick glaze of Raspberry Chipotle, Rub, and a little splash of whiskey for good measure.  Lightly painted the eggs and let hem set up for a few more minutes.

















These may be the best things I made of the three.  In fact... I may have to make some more tonight haha.  The peppers maintained a nice kick to them and the glaze was amazing on them!

All fun cooks and items that I had strayed from that I needed to circle back too.  So many recipes and so little time!


tl;dr










Cheers Y'all!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 19, 2020)

Damn Zach all of that looks amazing! The presentation is top notch as always but man I don't know that I could pick just one. I will take a plate with all three please!

Oh and BTW you don't have to try to make a PBR look fancy. It in itself is glorious. Just ask 

 gmc2003


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 19, 2020)

Now that's my kind of Q right there. Very impressive Zach. I'm with Vol in that I'd need a sampler plate consisting of all three of them there goodies. Love the diagonal weave on that fatty!!!

Point for sure
Chris

Edit: I wonder if Jalapeno Fritos would take it up another notch



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Oh and BTW you don't have to try to make a PBR look fancy. It in itself is glorious. Just ask
> 
> gmc2003



Vol is correct. It doesn't make any sense in trying to make PBR fancy. It stand alone atop of the Micro brew mountain.  With Narragansett coming in a close second.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 19, 2020)

All of that looks delicious as usual Zach!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 19, 2020)

Absolutely looks delicious! I'm jumping on the plate of all 3 bandwagon also! Seems to me we have that same gadget in a drawer somewhere also...might have to find it.

Great job Zach!
Ryan


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 19, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 459249
> 
> 
> Damn Zach all of that looks amazing! The presentation is top notch as always but man I don't know that I could pick just one. I will take a plate with all three please!
> ...









Agree on the PBR!  It's fancy AF already     and waaay better than lone star haha




gmc2003 said:


> Now that's my kind of Q right there. Very impressive Zach. I'm with Vol in that I'd need a sampler plate consisting of all three of them there goodies. Love the diagonal weave on that fatty!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris
> ...



Thanks Chris!  Jalapeno Fritos would be excellent!  I'll make a note of that for next time!  Diagonal weaves are where it's at 

I've always had a soft spot for PBR.  Always classic


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> All of that looks delicious as usual Zach!



Thank ya!  There's so many great ideas on this site my list grows faster than I can knock em all out!




Brokenhandle said:


> Absolutely looks delicious! I'm jumping on the plate of all 3 bandwagon also! Seems to me we have that same gadget in a drawer somewhere also...might have to find it.
> 
> Great job Zach!
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan!  I think the trio would make a great meal together.  It was a good few days separate though for sure.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 19, 2020)

What's not to love about those three cooks? Nothing! I'd really stay right with that meatloaf for awhile, course I'd bring some of my own beer to share Zach, Like! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 19, 2020)

Wow Zach. I'm totally blown away. You just keep coming up with all these amazing meals that are otherworldly...and the presentation is absolutely first rate. I'm with the others though, please sir, some of all three and I'll be a very happy camper. Great job my friend!!

Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 19, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What's not to love about those three cooks? Nothing! I'd really stay right with that meatloaf for awhile, course I'd bring some of my own beer to share Zach, Like! RAY



Plenty of room in the beer fridge Ray!  Plus Robert is within driving distance and almost always has some delicious brews on tap!



tx smoker said:


> Wow Zach. I'm totally blown away. You just keep coming up with all these amazing meals that are otherworldly...and the presentation is absolutely first rate. I'm with the others though, please sir, some of all three and I'll be a very happy camper. Great job my friend!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert!  I keep falling behind on getting some posts up, hence the merging, but it did unintentionally create a full menu full of... Low(er) Carb solutions!  Heavy on the Bacon and meat.  Can't go wrong!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 19, 2020)

YES YES YES!!!  wow man yes!  looks so good!  love it!  nice work


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 19, 2020)

sandyut said:


> YES YES YES!!!  wow man yes!  looks so good!  love it!  nice work


Thanks!  I just need to go easy til December and hopefully refill my freezer!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 20, 2020)

Another one out of the park!

Amazing job Zach, and I need a sampler plate.

Big LIKE!

John

P.S. - Looks like you need another bottle of Gentleman....


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Another one out of the park!
> 
> Amazing job Zach, and I need a sampler plate.
> 
> ...


Thanks John!  and as you know, I've got some backup bottles


----------



## mrbeef (Aug 20, 2020)

Making me hungry! You were a busy man!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2020)

mrbeef said:


> Making me hungry! You were a busy man!



As long as there is edible food at the end of it, it's worth it


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 20, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Thanks John!  and as you know, I've got some backup bottles


Plural....great minds and all.

John


----------



## Ishi (Aug 21, 2020)

Good gracious!!! You killed it in more ways than one! Very nice


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 21, 2020)

Ishi said:


> Good gracious!!! You killed it in more ways than one! Very nice


Thanks!  Corn stubble to table!


----------

